# Chainsaw loses power



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Gents,

I have a Poulan saw that starts just fine but then dies shortly or when you when you try to give some gas. Cleaned the filters. New spark plug. New gas. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Gas. You either have a clogged gas filter or you have some trash in the carb jet.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I had the same problem it was junk in the jet, mine sits too long between usage


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

if it was really hot out and you were using ethanol that could be the problem. always use regular.


----------

